# Top Gear



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Looks like we may have to set our SPs to include reruns again this year.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

i just scheduled monday's debut as a one time only as i couldn't get anywhere with a season pass.


----------



## MartyList (Jan 17, 2003)

ggieseke said:


> Looks like we may have to set our SPs to include reruns again this year.


More info would be helpful. My HR24 has a season pass from last year, set to only record first runs, and without me changing anything it's set to record 2 episodes, Luxury Car Challenge on 8/21 and The $500 Challenge on 8/28.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

MartyList said:


> More info would be helpful. My HR24 has a season pass from last year, set to only record first runs, and without me changing anything it's set to record 2 episodes, Luxury Car Challenge on 8/21 and The $500 Challenge on 8/28.


Season 17 starts Monday the 22nd, but they're using the original airdates from the UK and a first-run Season Pass won't pick them up.

1701 The 50th birthday of the Jaguar E-type (OAD 06-26-11)
1702 The world's best hot hatchback in Italy (OAD 07-03-11)

The episodes you're seeing are Top Gear USA on the History channel. Interesting - I didn't know it existed.


----------



## MartyList (Jan 17, 2003)

ggieseke said:


> Season 17 starts Monday the 22nd, but they're using the original airdates from the UK and a first-run Season Pass won't pick them up.


Thanks, I would have missed these on BBCA.


----------



## jpierce237 (Oct 19, 2007)

I manually set the repeats to record, but it seems they recorded just fine last 'series'

Hope BBC fixes their listings at some point.

Jim


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> Season 17 starts Monday the 22nd, but they're using the original airdates from the UK and a first-run Season Pass won't pick them up.
> 
> 1701 The 50th birthday of the Jaguar E-type (OAD 06-26-11)
> 1702 The world's best hot hatchback in Italy (OAD 07-03-11)
> ...


The USA version kind of sucks, technically its OK but they missed the basic dynamic which is the competitive interaction between the 3 hosts. The Car Show on Speed is actually closer, Adam Corolla is the American Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## Myphsto (Oct 22, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> Season 17 starts Monday the 22nd, but they're using the original airdates from the UK and a first-run Season Pass won't pick them up.
> 
> 1701 The 50th birthday of the Jaguar E-type (OAD 06-26-11)
> 1702 The world's best hot hatchback in Italy (OAD 07-03-11)


What is odd is these show the "New" marker in the TiVo Beta search (or premiere HD search) but the season pass is not picking them up on any of my TiVos.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

